# A&C Meet Frankenstein Kit



## sirkillianthere (Apr 21, 2008)

Here's a dream: a 1:8 scale diorama of interlocking styrene kits, sculpted by Jeff Yagher, of the principals from Abbott & Costello Meet Frankenstein. A Glen Strange Frankie, Lon Chaney Wolfman, Bela Lugosi Drac, and of course A&C, in a dungeon or McDougal's Background. All sold separately in great, colorful Aurora-style boxes. And full diorama also available in a huge, big frankie size box. Wouldn't THAT be an amazing kit??? 
:woohoo:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yes that would be a dream kit dio to die for...Hey welcome to the forums sirkillianthere...Great ideas...Moebius has such a Great line-up planned for 2009, hey have you seen the New Karloff Frankenstein Moebius is (Pardon the Pun) undertaking? :wave:
Mcdee


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

"Don't be frightened; HE can't harm yoou".


----------



## karvin (Jan 4, 2008)

I think that is the best kit idea I ever heard of..I was begging for just such a kit during polar lights heyday. I think that in the universal monster genra, companies keep placing bets on the tride and true and are afraid to take a side step risk. A&C meet Frank is one of horror/comedy's greatest acheivments, yet is the most ignored of all the univeral properties. along with A&C mr hyde, the chaney mummy, caradine draculaetc etc etc.. in kit or toy form they would be most welcome


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

sirkillianthere said:


> Here's a dream: a 1:8 scale diorama of interlocking styrene kits, sculpted by Jeff Yagher, of the principals from Abbott & Costello Meet Frankenstein. A Glen Strange Frankie, Lon Chaney Wolfman, Bela Lugosi Drac, and of course A&C, in a dungeon or McDougal's Background. All sold separately in great, colorful Aurora-style boxes. And full diorama also available in a huge, big frankie size box. Wouldn't THAT be an amazing kit???
> :woohoo:


Well heres yaghers newest A/C wolfman kit but in resin!


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Cool........ do you have a website to order this?


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

That's a really dynamic sculpt Dan! Are you gonna be building one of these???

Chris.


----------



## sirkillianthere (Apr 21, 2008)

WOW!!!! That's awesome, and a must-have! Thanks for posting. Do you know where & when it will be offered? MIM? By the way, does Mr. Yagher read these posts? If so...a 1:12 scale A&C diorama kit would be A-okay as well!!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Im not sure if its out yet but think www.xofacto.com makes it.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

I think that there is no likleyhood of a styrene Abbot & Costello meets Frankenstein kit......this is one that shows up on a"wish" list of kit ideas that re-surfaces about twice a year on one or another of the Bulletin Boards ..the answer is still the same......these kits need to be done by a "garage kit" resin caster....and yes they'll be allot more expensive than styrene kits if they ever get done....I don't see any enthusiasm for this kind of subject among the producers of Resin kits, obviously they don't see any opportunity for profitable sales of this kind of subject either.....

Dave


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

i think they've all been done in resin . 
hb


----------



## Scheisseler (Jul 11, 2007)

Seems to me like the best place for A&C to appear would be in an already-existing "diorama of interlocking styrene kits" -- namely the Monster Scenes. But even then they'd probably still have to be garage kits.


----------



## karvin (Jan 4, 2008)

PM Moderator said:


> I think that there is no likleyhood of a styrene Abbot & Costello meets Frankenstein kit......this is one that shows up on a"wish" list of kit ideas that re-surfaces about twice a year on one or another of the Bulletin Boards ..the answer is still the same......these kits need to be done by a "garage kit" resin caster....and yes they'll be allot more expensive than styrene kits if they ever get done....I don't see any enthusiasm for this kind of subject among the producers of Resin kits, obviously they don't see any opportunity for profitable sales of this kind of subject either.....
> 
> Dave


shame really. many model kit companies said the same thing about big frankie.. yet here we are. and the fact that soo many people do ask for it, i dont see the harm in giving it a go. Polar lights saw fit to make the 3 stooges kits. I may not have all the information but i think in side by side comparasin, abbott and costello from that film would do better than those kits did. people love dioramas, they love "chaseing" things as far as collectables go, this would give people somthing to collect. get all 5 kits. release them 1 every 3 months or so, then double dip us with the glow versions to help support the mold costs.... then the event exclusives. certain monsters would sell better than others i gather.. i say take a petition. at the model shows and on line....use the model kit co. web sites to their fullest potential.
PS... if that new wolfman by jeff is the only way I can have that amazing model kit, count me in, i just despise resin...


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Whatever......
The Three Stooges are much more widely known and have a much larger following today than Abbott and Costello. The gamble taken by Polar Lights in producing those kits was much smaller than committing money to Bud and Lou kits.
Abbott and Costello have no following at all in comparison to the Stooges so there is no comparison. 

Dave


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

What about a kit titled _Abbott & Costello Meet The Three Stooges_? 

Probably sell more than a few, huh?


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

how about Not! Just give it up because its not gonna happen!

If Bud & Lou ever get kitted at all their gonna be resin ...... Just that simple......they can be done as resin kits in 1/8 scale with a base for each for a grand total expenditure of about 2000.00-2500.00 ready for the caster I can hook you up with a real good resin caster that can get the pair in rubber and ready to produce for somewhere between 12 and 1500.00 and he'll pressure cast them for you real reasonably! then all you have to do is package them and sell them! Such a deal!!!!!!!

Now that we've killed this horse I'm going to lock this thread!


----------

